
Ask HN: What did you think of Google I/O today? - __ralston3
Personally I thought it was meh. Just seemed to be a lot of the same: convenience-friendly data-hungry services masked with baby pictures and &quot;family&quot; sentiment.<p>I did enjoy hearing about how they have mini-ML models on each device, feeding data back to a master learner, which in turn sends updates back to the device.
======
ggm
I wonder if things like I/O are heading to the Intel "tick/tock" model where
expectation of change has to push out to 2 or more cycles, because it turns
out endless innovation is just not sustainable.

So a new gizmo in even years, and a cheaper model plus some interesting extras
in odd years?

